# Safety equipment at Peachtree



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.
Looks like a good deal to me. Not sure how the pushblock works, pictures kinda confusing to me but I figure the hearing protectors are worth almost that much.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I would say ,save your 30 bucks and make your own push blocks out of wood, it looks like it has some real down falls in the design. 

MLCS Safety Accessories

=========



jschaben said:


> Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.
> Looks like a good deal to me. Not sure how the pushblock works, pictures kinda confusing to me but I figure the hearing protectors are worth almost that much.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I would have to agree with Bj, after having a plastic push stick shatter after coming in to blade contact, my preference has always been to use wood as a push tool.


----------

